# JSP - JavaServer Kommunikation



## zehner (26. Apr 2004)

Hallo

könnte mal ein kleines bischen Inspiration brauchen. Ich habe einen selbst programmierten Server, der ein paar Vektoren verwaltet, die nur aus Strings bestehen. Den Inhalt dieser Vektoren würde ich gerne in eine JSP-Seite einbauen. Genialerweise fällt mir nur die Lösung über einen FileWriter ein. Wenn ich den Vektor mit toString() in eine Textdatei schreibe, dann sieht das genauso aus, wie ich es haben möchte [text1, text2, ...]. Und die in die JSP-Seite einzubinden funktioniert auch wunderbar.
Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass sich der Vektor häufig ändert, ich also ständig den FileWriter zumachen, dann neu wiederaufmachen, usw muss. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine ressourcenschonendere Idee?
Danke schon mal

Gruß
zehner


----------



## marc007 (27. Apr 2004)

Hallo

Du könntest deinen Server um eine Methode erweitern, die einem externen Client den gewünschten Vector liefert. Die Ausgabe in der JSP könnte dann so aussehen:


<%String tmp = new String();
for (int i = 0; i<vector.size(); i++) {
    tmp = (String)vector.get(i);%>


<%=tmp%></p>
<%}%>

Gruss

Marc


----------



## zehner (27. Apr 2004)

Danke für deine Hilfe
Habe mich jetzt so in Streams und Writer verrannt, dass es bei mir etwas mit dem Verständnis hapert, wie ich den Vector vom Server zur JSP bekomme. Hättest du da vielleicht noch ein paar Stichwörter?

mfg
zehner


----------

